# Disc Mower: 3 Pt or Tow Behind



## loudounangus (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm looking at purchasing a disc mower to replace my NH 489 haybine. The tractor I will use is rated at 60 HP PTO, (JD 5400).

I've found a nice used Vermeer TM700 tow behind that will mow 9'. I'm also looking at some new 3 PT mount disc mowers at about 8' cutting width in the same price range (NH 6740 (8') or 6750 (9')).

I'll be transporting (via road) to several fields and will need to use that same tractor for round baling. Is the attach-detach process that difficult that I should lean toward the Vermeer? Are there any advantages of the 3 PT mount that make it more attractive?

I'd really appreciate feedback from folks that have used these two types of mowers.

A caddy for the 3 PT mount would be nice but pushes the total price pretty high...I'm also wondering how well the caddy would transport on the road.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've gone to the point that all my hay making tractors have the liftarms removed. Got tired of banging me knees against em, having hoses scuffed up by em and got real tired of the help bending PTO shafts with em as well.

Granted if you can use a quic hitch with the mounted mower then it shouldn't be too bad.

What are you intending to mow with those mowers you are looking at? I'm just wondering as I know the NH 489 has conditioning rolls but unless I looked up the wrong Vermeer, it does not.


----------



## loudounangus (Jan 22, 2010)

mlappin,
I'm mainly cutting a variety of grass hay, no alfalfa at this time. Several farmers locally have been using disc mowers without conditioners successfully, claiming no major difference in drying time for grass hay. My thought with the disc mower was that I could get into the field a little earlier than with the haybine and get done quicker so the hay had more time to dry on that first day of cutting.
You're right the Vermeer TM700 does not have a conditioner.


----------



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a vermere tm700 and love it! If you are going to b using the same tractor for most steps of your hay prossess, the trail mower will save you alot of aggrivation whin it comes to swithcin implements, plus i think they are easier on the tractor cause its not holding all the weight, especially if your on hilly ground. you can also move it with a truck from farm to farm. The main reason i bought one was because my dad helps me from time to time , he is gettin alot older than he used to be, and he hated huckin up the 3-point hich mower i had! if the extencions on your lift arms do not work you will have problems. They are quitte more expensive than a 3-point hich, but I think worth it in the long run. get the quick clips on the vermere to change your blades, those are worth the extra money as well.


----------



## loudounangus (Jan 22, 2010)

D.S. Farms
I really appreciate the feedback. Has your Vermeer been durable? I was comparing the rock guard/shoe thickness on the Vermeer versus the new Holland disc mowers and the Vermeer seemed to be quite a bit thinner. Maybe that's because the head floats more on the Vermeer and can bounce up over obstacles.
Thanks again.


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

useing kmc caddy only way to go


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

If it is a question as to what will be easier to hook up and go I would say probably the cart.. i got my stuff out this past weekend. I ran it as well as greased and power washed off the winter dust.

If it is a matter of moving it around your shop or hookin gup when out sid eon ground, then thats no problem. This weekend I built a cart so i can store and move my cutters around in the shop. I have all my equipment on carts so i can push each implement around by hand in the shop. I store them against the walls out of the way.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

One thing to consider is the size of your fields. If you have large fields, the caddy is best. However, on small, odd shaped fields the 3-point variety will ease manueverabilty in the headlands (i.e. backing up and turning around).


----------



## NCHayMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

I just ordered a Vermeer TM 600 to run with my 50 HP Kubota tractor. The weight of a 3pt disc mower was going to limit my cutting width substantially and after researching the caddy/disc mower setup I decided the pull type trailed disc mower would be the best way to maximize the horsepower I have available.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

NCHayMaker said:


> I just ordered a Vermeer TM 600 to run with my 50 HP Kubota tractor. The weight of a 3pt disc mower was going to limit my cutting width substantially and after researching the caddy/disc mower setup I decided the pull type trailed disc mower would be the best way to maximize the horsepower I have available.


I was wondering what model Kubota you are using. I have a M5030SU 4WD and I use a krone 7ft11in 3pt. hitch mower. The tractor handles it fine on our steep ground but it is a job hooking up by yourself. The pull behind mowers are looking better as far as ease of switching from one implement to another.


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

I was using a G&S on a 4310 Hated putting it on but liked it in the smaller fields just for turning around and getting around stuff. Im now usindg a sickle bine on the same fields, Im getting around ok and like hitching and unhooking. I hayed a big farm with a NH411 and felt for that acrage it was the only way to go


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

dont know about regular disc mowers but the 3 point rough cut mower when you turn any small peice of dirt a hump or if your in a pot hole yadayada and turn your going to tear up some dirt .3 point very stiff . but i think if you use a cat 1 pin in a cat 2 arm you can get a little more play


----------



## NCHayMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

kyfred said:


> I was wondering what model Kubota you are using. I have a M5030SU 4WD and I use a krone 7ft11in 3pt. hitch mower. The tractor handles it fine on our steep ground but it is a job hooking up by yourself. The pull behind mowers are looking better as far as ease of switching from one implement to another.


We have the smaller L5030. Several years ago it seemed to be a great fit and now that I have began to sell more and more hay it has become harder to produce twice as much hay with our older equipment and a new tractor won't be in the works for a year or two.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

NCHayMaker said:


> We have the smaller L5030. Several years ago it seemed to be a great fit and now that I have began to sell more and more hay it has become harder to produce twice as much hay with our older equipment and a new tractor won't be in the works for a year or two.


Know what you mean. Mine has the right price tag on it right now paid in full. Still looks and runs like new.


----------



## NCHayMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

Just an update for the thread....Got my new Vermeer TM600 today and put down about 8 acres of fescue/orchard hay in 4 HOURS!! This thing will run as fast and you can go staying in the seat of the tractor...Definitely worth every penny paid


----------



## ddivinia (May 8, 2009)

loudounangus said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a disc mower to replace my NH 489 haybine. The tractor I will use is rated at 60 HP PTO, (JD 5400).
> 
> I've found a nice used Vermeer TM700 tow behind that will mow 9'. I'm also looking at some new 3 PT mount disc mowers at about 8' cutting width in the same price range (NH 6740 (8') or 6750 (9')).
> 
> ...


I have a JD 5525 - 75 PTO

I run a Krone 10'6" in a caddy.

I can run a bigger mower and it doesn't beat me as bad and it is easy to hook up.

The caddy is expensive, but I think it is worth it.

Here are some pics,
D.


----------



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

The ease of hookup with the caddy is more than worth the expense.


----------



## gording01 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have never before seen a 3-point mower on a caddy before - please inlighten me: Why not either put the mower on the 3-point hitch (as it is intended...) or buy a real trailed mower???

Thanks in advance.

- Peter


----------



## ddivinia (May 8, 2009)

gording01 said:


> I have never before seen a 3-point mower on a caddy before - please inlighten me: Why not either put the mower on the 3-point hitch (as it is intended...) or buy a real trailed mower???
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> - Peter


I have never seen a trailered mower.

I posted pics of my mower in caddy.

Can put a bigger mower on a smaller size tractor and much easier to hook up, etc.

D.


----------

